# Cornflake nugget



## AUJack (Jun 15, 2014)

1/2 gram nugget sitting on a quarter.Camera used-Cannon Eos20d on tripod from 2 inches away with a stack of lenses. Nugget found in the Dale mining district in southern California.


----------



## Reno Chris (Jun 16, 2014)

Very cool. How was it collected - metal detector, dry washer or ?
Here is a cornflake nugget I got last may in Northern California with a metal detector, only about 150 yards from a paved road. It weighs 3.1 grams.


----------



## AUJack (Jun 17, 2014)

Sweet find Chris. I dry washed my little nug from a wash directly below 3 gold mines.


----------



## AUJack (Jun 17, 2014)

I forgot to add, I have a Tesoro Lobo. Comparable to the Gold bug. I use it to check my holes and tailings. In the last 6 years I've owned it I still haven't found my first nugget with a detector. I detected up a canyon one night on a club outing. Went up and came back down with a head lamp on. Found a cool mini water fall near the end of my walk. I got a good signal. Couldn't open the crack. Ran back to camp, left my detector sitting there. Grabbed a hammer and chisel. Busted open the crack and recovered a piece of hardware cloth. 1/16" wire x 1/2" long. I said bah to myself. Time to call it quits. The next morning a kid who arrived with a borrowed detector, still practicing his ground balancing found a 1 ounce avoirdupois nugget in his first hour of the morning. The kicker is, after going to talk to him and asking where he had found it. He pointed to less that 30" from where I had set my detector to dig out my piece of wire. If my detector had fallen over the handle would lay where he found that nug. When you are tired and frustrated consider one more sweep, a few more feet.


----------



## Geo (Jun 17, 2014)

If you miss it by an inch, you still missed it.


----------

